# Supression d'un appareil Apple



## yateich (24 Août 2021)

Bonjour

J'ai donné mon vieil iMac de 2009 a mon père et je lui ai changé de nom (iMac de .......)
Mais sur mon compte iCloud , dans la liste des appareil , cet iMac(l'iMac  de 2009) a encore mon nom

Ma question est : Est ce que je peux supprimer l'iMac avec mon nom ? (c'est le 2ième) 

Merci


----------



## radioman (24 Août 2021)

yateich a dit:


> Mais sur mon compte iCloud , dans la liste des appareil , cet iMac(l'iMac  de 2009) a encore mon nom
> 
> Ma question est : Est ce que je peux supprimer l'iMac avec mon nom ?


non seulement tu peux, mais tu dois !!!
chacun chez soi si cette machine n'est plus la tienne


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2021)

Tu devrais aussi supprimer ton autorisation d'accès de ton ordi aux musiques - cf ce menu dans iTunes :


----------



## yateich (24 Août 2021)

Voilà , c'est fait , appareil supprimé

Mais environ 30 seconde après , j'ai reçu ça
dois je m'inquièter ?  (je commence a avoir des sueurs froides)


----------



## radioman (24 Août 2021)

tu vas sur la page de ton ID apple et tu vérifies …








						Apple ID
					

Your Apple ID is the account you use for all Apple services




					appleid.apple.com
				




et tu demandes à ton père de se créer un compte Apple à lui … à raccorder avec SON mac


----------



## yateich (24 Août 2021)

Je viens d'aller sur mon Apple ID , tout a l'air normal

mon père n'a pas besoin d'un compte iCloud (et heureusement, j'en i 1 sur mon iMac et ça me gonfle)

Rassure moi , c'est pas obligatoire ?


----------



## radioman (24 Août 2021)

pas un compte iCloud, un compte Apple…
si il veut acheter une appli sur l'AppleStore: oui, il lui faudra un identifiant … ou utiliser le tien!


----------



## yateich (24 Août 2021)

Autre question : Pourquoi quand je me connecte sur Apple ID , il me localise a Paris ?
Alors que je suis près de Nancy


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2021)

yateich a dit:


> Autre question : Pourquoi quand je me connecte sur Apple ID , il me localise a Paris ?
> Alors que je suis près de Nancy


Pareil de mon coté.
Et ça fait des années que ça dure !


----------



## radioman (25 Août 2021)

ça correspond au "central téléphonique" de ta connexion internet …


----------

